# Zoomies on walk! Nipping and jumping! Leash pulling!



## @ally (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello everyone,
We have a GR who just turned 10 months. He is having a really bad case of zoomies and leash pulling. I take him to the dog park 3-4 times a week, during the days that I don’t, I take him for walks and we do lots of playing and mental stimulation at home. However, during our walks he would snap and just try to run on leash and would jump, growl, nip at me and get really rough. I tried taking a toy with me as I thought that he just wanted to grab onto something whenever he gets zoomies but he just ignores it and nips at me. I’ve got tons of bruises and scratches from him. I’m a small person and he’s over 60-70+ pounds which takes a lot of my energy and patience. The pulling is already bad enough but the zoomies are worse! People would look at us like I’ve got a dangerous dog, but he’s such a sweetheart and I don’t want people to mistake that. I would love to hear everyone’s advice as to how I should deal with this.

Thank you all 💖


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## IntheWillows (Jun 10, 2019)

Nix the dog park and replace it with training classes (not the ones at a pet store or one where you ship the dog off and it comes back "trained"). It can be REALLY dangerous to take a dog that is overly hyper to a dog park - it can throw another dog off and they might mistake playfulness as aggression or dominance.

You've got a typical young, hyperactive golden that needs some discipline and a stable routine. At that age it's hard to "tire them out" and takes you giving them boundaries. He's still young enough to really benefit from training classes and correct a lot of that behavior now.


----------



## @ally (Aug 30, 2020)

Thank you, for the feedback! I’ll look for obedience training classes around our area!😊


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I would also suggest no dog parks and lots of long walks to tire him out. I did all my dog training on long walks. And a good obedience class. Also over 70 pounds at 10 months is possible over weight. Talk to your vet.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I agree that a dog park expose your pup to a problem with another dog or a person in the park. I never go to a dog park for that reason. Additionally, all on my Goldens go through an obedience class taught by a guy I have used for years. The class lasts six weeks and meets once a week for an hour long class. He trains owners how to properly train your young dogs. One of the tools he recommends to all is a pinch collar. He spends time during the class teaching dog owners how to properly use a pinch collar when training. I know that many people, especially, Golden owners look down on pinch collars. But for me, it is the quickest way to teach a dog basic obedience. If you want to consider using one, do not use it until you have a trainer teach you how to use it properly. I also have found a company that makes a covered pinch collar. Being covered makes it so others cannot tell the dog is wearing a pinch collar. But more important is then collars have no pinching in the throat area, only on the top and sides of the collar. You can see them at www.lolalimited.net. I am not associated in any way with this company, other than I own a few of these collars.

Check it out....it is not the only way to train, but done correctly, it makes the training process easier for owner and dog, at least from my experience.


----------



## Creamgogo (8 mo ago)

Now, that it is two years out, how are things going? Exact same thing is happening with us. Any advice!


@ally said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have a GR who just turned 10 months. He is having a really bad case of zoomies and leash pulling. I take him to the dog park 3-4 times a week, during the days that I don’t, I take him for walks and we do lots of playing and mental stimulation at home. However, during our walks he would snap and just try to run on leash and would jump, growl, nip at me and get really rough. I tried taking a toy with me as I thought that he just wanted to grab onto something whenever he gets zoomies but he just ignores it and nips at me. I’ve got tons of bruises and scratches from him. I’m a small person and he’s over 60-70+ pounds which takes a lot of my energy and patience. The pulling is already bad enough but the zoomies are worse! People would look at us like I’ve got a dangerous dog, but he’s such a sweetheart and I don’t want people to mistake that. I would love to hear everyone’s advice as to how I should deal with this.
> 
> Thank you all 💖





@ally said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have a GR who just turned 10 months. He is having a really bad case of zoomies and leash pulling. I take him to the dog park 3-4 times a week, during the days that I don’t, I take him for walks and we do lots of playing and mental stimulation at home. However, during our walks he would snap and just try to run on leash and would jump, growl, nip at me and get really rough. I tried taking a toy with me as I thought that he just wanted to grab onto something whenever he gets zoomies but he just ignores it and nips at me. I’ve got tons of bruises and scratches from him. I’m a small person and he’s over 60-70+ pounds which takes a lot of my energy and patience. The pulling is already bad enough but the zoomies are worse! People would look at us like I’ve got a dangerous dog, but he’s such a sweetheart and I don’t want people to mistake that. I would love to hear everyone’s advice as to how I should deal with this.
> 
> Thank you all 💖





@ally said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have a GR who just turned 10 months. He is having a really bad case of zoomies and leash pulling. I take him to the dog park 3-4 times a week, during the days that I don’t, I take him for walks and we do lots of playing and mental stimulation at home. However, during our walks he would snap and just try to run on leash and would jump, growl, nip at me and get really rough. I tried taking a toy with me as I thought that he just wanted to grab onto something whenever he gets zoomies but he just ignores it and nips at me. I’ve got tons of bruises and scratches from him. I’m a small person and he’s over 60-70+ pounds which takes a lot of my energy and patience. The pulling is already bad enough but the zoomies are worse! People would look at us like I’ve got a dangerous dog, but he’s such a sweetheart and I don’t want people to mistake that. I would love to hear everyone’s advice as to how I should deal with this.
> 
> Thank you all 💖


----------

